# Dnr & facebook



## ICU2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

heard a funny story today, dont know if its completely true or not. 

A guy was at work today and a federal game warden came into his business. The warden asked to speak with him about a hunt from this past weekend. Next he retrieved 3 photos from a binder that were printed off of the mans facebook page. it was him with 20+ woodies on a tailgate. the warden asked for the name's of other guys hunting with him and where exactly they were hunting at. turns out there was only 3 guys hunting and they killed 21 woodies saturday morning. someone that saw the pictures on his facebook and told a friend who knew the warden. dont know exactly what went down after that, but unless the man came up with another 5 guys that were with them, i'd say there was probably some issues.....

I could see where it could happen, people post stupid stuff on there all the time.


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 10, 2012)

they cant proove nothing by it


----------



## LipRipper45 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have heard about this with deer hunting as well. If they can't prove anything by it why would the game warden go to his work? You may be right labradoodle idk but either way that seems like invasion of privacy to me unless his fb page is open to the public or something.


----------



## ICU2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

they cant prove you killed over the limit with a picture taken on the first day of the season? i'd say it's probable cause to investigate further.

and i believe anything posted on FB is open to the public in some fashion. dont act the government doesnt access to private information. If I have a take a picture of someone doing something illegal and give it to the law, its not an invasion of privacy. dont see how this would be different.


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 10, 2012)

ICU2012 said:


> they cant prove you killed over the limit with a picture taken on the first day of the season? i'd say it's probable cause to investigate further.



they can only proove it on the second day of the season


how can  they? how do they know how many people were there? and what does it matter what day of the season it is?


----------



## grunter (Dec 10, 2012)

I heard it was some bass pro guys, dont know if its true or not. maybe they took 7 limits of woodies from different guys and put em all together. we do that some times if a group of us hunt together. might be hard to prove anything unless someone confesses. of course dnr can go anywhere any time, so next time they go out and shoot way over the limit maybe the law will be near by


----------



## masonbell1 (Dec 10, 2012)

On that show wild justice it's about California game wardens and on several occasions  they've used social media to gather evidence


----------



## ICU2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

If it were the second day of the season, they could have had limits from saturday and sunday together for the picture. but supposedly the pic was from saturday, so all the birds were killed then. plus with "tagging" people in the photo, there were only 3 guys listed. thats not saying that others just werent tagged, but i can see how questions could be raised. 

but what's the possession limit on woodies? i've never really understood how that works.


----------



## wray912 (Dec 10, 2012)

ICU2012 said:


> If it were the second day of the season, they could have had limits from saturday and sunday together for the picture. but supposedly the pic was from saturday, so all the birds were killed then. plus with "tagging" people in the photo, there were only 3 guys listed. thats not saying that others just werent tagged, but i can see how questions could be raised.
> 
> but what's the possession limit on woodies? i've never really understood how that works.



Daily limit is three possession is six all the possession limits are doubled im assuming its for guy that travel for the weekend so they can bring back birds from both days...from my understanding of it your not supposed to have over the limit in the freezer either..i usually eat mine within a day or two any way but thats what ive been told(not by a warden)


----------



## Robk (Dec 11, 2012)

It's happened right here.  Guy on here a few years ago posted a picture of one of his clients who'd shot a turkey buzzard with his henry .22 mag in flight and the guy's english pointer retrieved it.  Next morning after the post a warden was at his door and handed him his $487 ticket for illegally killing a protected species.  Careful what you post on the internet.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 11, 2012)

ICU2012 said:


> I could see where it could happen, people post stupid stuff on there all the time.



And on here too!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 11, 2012)

anything you put on facebook is no longer your sole property.  Does not matter if your profile is set to public or private.


----------



## grunter (Dec 11, 2012)

Let that be a lesson to all you outlaws, if i could get a hold of that pic of woodies, id email it straight to the GW. best part Facebook usually says where the photo was taken, make it even easier to find em later


----------



## 4x4 (Dec 11, 2012)

Declares you are hereby notified that you are strictly prohibited from disclosing, copying, distributing, disseminating, or taking any other action against me with regard to this profile and the contents herein, including, but not limited to my photos, and/or the comments made about my photos or any other "picture" art posted on my profile. The foregoing prohibitions also apply to your employee, agent, student or any personnel under your direction or control. The contents of this profile are private and legally privileged and confidential information, and the violation of my personal privacy is punishable by law. UCC 1-103 1-308 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED WITHOUT PREJUDICE

This may not stop anyone, but may make them think twice.


----------



## ICU2012 (Dec 11, 2012)

Or you could just not shoot over limit and post pictures of it everywhere. even better, just follow the rules and dont shoot over the limit to start with. I can understand shooting a ringneck thinking it was a bluebill, but 21 woodies between 3, maybe 4 guys is just plain disrespectful. my momma always used to tell me, "if you're gonna do something stupid, at least be smart about it", she's a wise woman


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 11, 2012)

4x4offroad99 said:


> Declares you are hereby notified that you are strictly prohibited from disclosing, copying, distributing, disseminating, or taking any other action against me with regard to this profile and the contents herein, including, but not limited to my photos, and/or the comments made about my photos or any other "picture" art posted on my profile. The foregoing prohibitions also apply to your employee, agent, student or any personnel under your direction or control. The contents of this profile are private and legally privileged and confidential information, and the violation of my personal privacy is punishable by law. UCC 1-103 1-308 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED WITHOUT PREJUDICE
> 
> This may not stop anyone, but may make them think twice.




That sounds like a convoluted way of saying, "Hold my beer but don't watch.  I am about to do something stupid."


----------



## Mark K (Dec 11, 2012)

So, I guess saying my son had a heck of a shoot will bring the game wardens knocking????


----------



## bander_TC50 (Dec 11, 2012)

it dont make much sense to me either mark. unless your dumb enough to write in the post that he killed all those ducks on the same day by himself i dont see how he could get in trouble over the post. but i probably would get him allot more attention from the GW from then on out. best to just keep it legal.


----------



## labradoodle (Dec 11, 2012)

Mark K said:


> So, I guess saying my son had a heck of a shoot will bring the game wardens knocking????



eggzacktly


----------



## Waterfowlwizard (Dec 11, 2012)

Rule #1 dont post pics!
Rule#2 facebook is the devil!
Rule#3 this kind of stuff will always turn into a conversation of how many ducks are allowed in ones freezer.
Rule#4 Someone will always argue legality of said ducks in freezer
Rule#5 Person with panties in wad will call person with alot of ducks in the freezer a poacher and a law breaker.


----------



## grunter (Dec 11, 2012)

If that picture Mark has read "me and my buddy Steve had an awesome opening morning" it would probably gain some attention. again, if you post a pic 3 hours after sunrise on opening day of 21 woodies and say it was just you and 3 other guys..... you just hung yourself. its circumstantial.

its like taking a picture of me surrounded by 100lbs of cocaine. cant prove i used or sold the drugs, but i bet id be gettin a knock on my door by guys with guns and handcuffs.


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 11, 2012)

Waterfowlwizard said:


> Rule #1 dont post pics!
> Rule#2 facebook is the devil!
> Rule#3 this kind of stuff will always turn into a conversation of how many ducks are allowed in ones freezer.
> Rule#4 Someone will always argue legality of said ducks in freezer
> Rule#5 Person with panties in wad will call person with alot of ducks in the freezer a poacher and a law breaker.



Second.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 11, 2012)

> its like taking a picture of me surrounded by 100lbs of cocaine. cant prove i used or sold the drugs, but i bet id be gettin a knock on my door by guys with guns and handcuffs.



Bet you wouldn't! I can go to about 5 different pages of people smoking pot with pot all in  the background and they're still walking the streets!! 

This doesn't even make sense. I think I'll post up a picture on my Facebook page of about 30 ducks 5 minutes before legal shooting time and say what an awesome hunt I had!!


----------



## BoShank (Dec 11, 2012)

grunter said:


> If that picture Mark has read "me and my buddy Steve had an awesome opening morning" it would probably gain some attention. again, if you post a pic 3 hours after sunrise on opening day of 21 woodies and say it was just you and 3 other guys..... you just hung yourself. its circumstantial.
> 
> its like taking a picture of me surrounded by 100lbs of cocaine. cant prove i used or sold the drugs, but i bet id be gettin a knock on my door by guys with guns and handcuffs.



What if you say me and my buddy steve only because the others werent your buddies..??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2012)

4x4offroad99 said:


> Declares you are hereby notified that you are strictly prohibited from disclosing, copying, distributing, disseminating, or taking any other action against me with regard to this profile and the contents herein, including, but not limited to my photos, and/or the comments made about my photos or any other "picture" art posted on my profile. The foregoing prohibitions also apply to your employee, agent, student or any personnel under your direction or control. The contents of this profile are private and legally privileged and confidential information, and the violation of my personal privacy is punishable by law. UCC 1-103 1-308 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED WITHOUT PREJUDICE
> 
> This may not stop anyone, but may make them think twice.



Posting a pic on facebook is just like taking that same pic and throwing it into the street.


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 11, 2012)

Waterfowlwizard said:


> Rule #1 dont post pics!
> Rule#2 facebook is the devil!
> Rule#3 this kind of stuff will always turn into a conversation of how many ducks are allowed in ones freezer.
> Rule#4 Someone will always argue legality of said ducks in freezer
> Rule#5 Person with panties in wad will call person with alot of ducks in the freezer a poacher and a law breaker.



This should be closer to the top. I just wasted 7 minutes of my day reading this thread. And another minute making this post. 

But I say Don't to the crime if you can't pay the fine.


----------



## FOD (Dec 11, 2012)

The corporation I work for actually has a dept. devoted to social networking,they keep up with employees profiles and make sure they're not putting classified pics or info out there.I could see how DNR could do the same.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Dec 11, 2012)

Waterfowlwizard said:


> Rule #1 dont post pics!
> Rule#2 facebook is the devil!
> Rule#3 this kind of stuff will always turn into a conversation of how many ducks are allowed in ones freezer.
> Rule#4 Someone will always argue legality of said ducks in freezer
> Rule#5 Person with panties in wad will call person with alot of ducks in the freezer a poacher and a law breaker.



#6 -These same people would love to have those freezer ducks for themselves!


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 11, 2012)

Mark K said:


> So, I guess saying my son had a heck of a shoot will bring the game wardens knocking????



I had a heck of an opener out there this year Mark....Uh Oh, should I have named all the guns???


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 11, 2012)

grunter said:


> Let that be a lesson to all you outlaws, if i could get a hold of that pic of woodies, id email it straight to the GW. best part Facebook usually says where the photo was taken, make it even easier to find em later




Were you a hall monitor in elementary school....
J/k


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 11, 2012)

4x4offroad99 said:


> Declares you are hereby notified that you are strictly prohibited from disclosing, copying, distributing, disseminating, or taking any other action against me with regard to this profile and the contents herein, including, but not limited to my photos, and/or the comments made about my photos or any other "picture" art posted on my profile. The foregoing prohibitions also apply to your employee, agent, student or any personnel under your direction or control. The contents of this profile are private and legally privileged and confidential information, and the violation of my personal privacy is punishable by law. UCC 1-103 1-308 ALL RIGHTS RESERVED WITHOUT PREJUDICE
> 
> This may not stop anyone, but may make them think twice.



Uniform Commercial Code 1-103 1-308 is completely unrelated to social networking and the privacy thereof.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 11, 2012)

I like Scotch


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 11, 2012)

FB and this site are the laws best friend.  Facial recognition is an awesome thing.  If you have a FB account you should delete it and never visit it again.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 11, 2012)

I have three chest freezers full of duck breasts, you mean I am not leagle????


----------



## Throwback (Dec 11, 2012)

labradoodle said:


> they cant proove nothing by it


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 11, 2012)

PaulD said:


> I like Scotch


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm a Coca Cola kinda man myself... Trying to quit though.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 12, 2012)

ICU2012 said:


> heard a funny story today, dont know if its completely true or not.
> 
> A guy was at work today and a federal game warden came into his business. The warden asked to speak with him about a hunt from this past weekend. Next he retrieved 3 photos from a binder that were printed off of the mans facebook page. it was him with 20+ woodies on a tailgate. the warden asked for the name's of other guys hunting with him and where exactly they were hunting at. turns out there was only 3 guys hunting and they killed 21 woodies saturday morning. someone that saw the pictures on his facebook and told a friend who knew the warden. dont know exactly what went down after that, but unless the man came up with another 5 guys that were with them, i'd say there was probably some issues.....
> 
> I could see where it could happen, people post stupid stuff on there all the time.




dont educate stupid....let stupid get caught...


----------



## ICU2012 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well said Fever, one day their luck will run out and those ducks will be very expensive. I doubt dnr itself has enough time or people to sit on FB and look at duck pictures. but if that picture along with names were given to them, i bet they'd investigate further


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 12, 2012)

a picture is better than a thousand words joker shouldn,t have been so greedy


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 12, 2012)

You have the right to remain silent, should you chose to open your stupid mouth, the LEO have the right to make you look stupid.


----------



## RWilk (Dec 12, 2012)

If the man put it out there bragging and bringing all the attention to himself and that him and two or three others killed x amount of ducks over the limit then he needs to get what he deserves. In my opinion.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 12, 2012)

Face book is good for needy women and some weak kneed  guys. it will get you put in jail , divorced , sued . I am an old man. We got along great before this stuff came along. Dont start no trouble by being on face book and you wont have no trouble. Go ahead and tell everything you know and half of what you dont. I guess its ok if you dont let everybody know what you are doing . To many times things are taken out of context and the next thing the man will be knocking on your door. I love duck hunting and I dont violate the law but I can see where you could kill  several limts of ducks with you hunting partners and take a picture and the next thing you know you have given some law enforcement person probable cause to search your house .Your freezer and who knows what elese.


----------

